# How do you hold a pen?



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Like a normal person. :um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Definitely not normal


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW I've always wondered about this.....everyone holds a pen in a similar way except me. Like everyone's ring, middle, and index finger are all closed tight together.....but mines are not and it looks open(dunno if this makes sense).


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I hold a pen weird too. Cant really explain it but people always use to comment on it in school, luckily tho i hardly ever write these days.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Like a normal person.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Some where in between the bottom two. I don't know how it manages to make my entire arm feel like its got pins in it though. :blank


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Like a freak.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Like a freak, but not quite the same as you (like, with the thumb not in tight and the pen above the knuckle on the thumb). I hurt my hand pretty badly when I was a kid and the "right way" hurt, so I got used to holding it weirdly.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Like a freak.


Being left-handed I've developed this weird hovering style of writing, you know so that I don't smudge ink all over the place. The only part of my hand that touches the paper is the edge of my wrist.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Like a normal person. Obviously your kindergarten and 1st grade teachers did not do their job correctly.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Normally.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Clenched between my teeth, like a flamenco dancer with a rose.

No wait, that was how I hold a guitar pick while tapping. The pen thing is normal.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Like a normal person, but I death grip. It makes my hand hurt, but I can't not do it. :roll


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Normally 

I'm jealous of you freaky pen holders.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm pretty normal when it comes to holding a pen =)


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Like a freak. Hold it with my index finger high up on the pen. Teachers in primary school tried to change it but it feels right to me. Always had people commenting that I hold my pen weird/wrong and I was like yep.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

missingno said:


> Like a freak. Hold it with my index finger high up on the pen. Teachers in primary school tried to change it but it feels right to me. Always had people commenting that I hold my pen weird/wrong and I was like yep.


Exactly like me. :um


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Normal ish, but not the proper way you are supposed to, if that makes any sense. The proper way is way too hard .


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo said:


> Exactly like me. :um


The way you hold a pen looks perfectly fine to me. :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> The way you hold a pen looks perfectly fine to me. :b


:yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> I wrap my thumb right around it and grip it so tightly that it becomes painful fairly quickly. So like a freak.


One of my schoolmate used to hold pen like this..teachers used to notice him everytime..its really finger wrecking act..oo laa laa..i tried to write that way but it didnt work out


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I think I hold it normally.. The teachers in elementary school tried changing my ways, but I never listened to them. I'm left handed, and my brother holds a pen exactly the same way as I do. Except he sticks his thumb inside, and I don't.

*edit found a pic*


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> I think I hold it normally.. The teachers in elementary school tried changing my ways, but I never listened to them. I'm left handed, and my brother holds a pen exactly the same way as I do. Except he sticks his thumb inside, and I don't.
> 
> *edit found a pic*


my way is like this.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Siringo said:


> Like a normal person, but I death grip. It makes my hand hurt, but I can't not do it. :roll


Same, it gets painful after a short amount of time plus my writings looks like a kindergartener, so I avoid writing at all cost.:roll


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> my way is like this.





Super Marshy said:


> I think I hold it normally.. The teachers in elementary school tried changing my ways, but I never listened to them. I'm left handed, and my brother holds a pen exactly the same way as I do. Except he sticks his thumb inside, and I don't.
> 
> *edit found a pic*


That is exactly how I hold it.

it's been a bad way of writing since now I have carpal tunnel (also probably due to overuse on the puter typing LOL) and I can't write more than a minute before my hand hurts like a *****.

People tried to teach me in elementary school how to hold it right but I hated writing that way. I even saw a special therapist dude just so he could teach me how to write better and hold a damn pencil or pen >.>. I never write because my writing looks freaking horrible...like a kindergartner. I always hated writing in school because girls had cute and neat writing while mine looked sloppy and bad.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Not sure how to explain this, so I took a picture:










I like to think that's a pretty "normal person" way of holding a pen. But I've been told you're supposed to grip the pen _between_ your thumb and index finger. :bah


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

not sure how to describe it and im too lazy to take a picture...i just do what those little rubber nubbies in first grade taught me lol

but my handwriting is terrible and i cant draw to save my life so meh


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Like a freak. Always have. I wont wrap my thumb around it. I'll have my thumb & the 2 fingers next to it all scrunched to hold the pen upwards rather than against my hand. They even put me through physical therapy when I was little to hold a pen right. I also hold scissors the wrong way. I would take a pic but I don't want anyone to know I'm still up & the scissors are in the Kitchen but luckily I have a pen beside me at the moment.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

^woah, hitchhiker's thumb while holding a pen.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

meeps said:


> ^woah, hitchhiker's thumb while holding a pen.


I have a natural hitchhiker's thumb lol. Even when I'm not doing anything it'll bend backwards. I was holding out my hand recently to show off my nails to a friend & she was like "Whats up with your thumbs!?". haha.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Pretty normal. I tend to hold my pens very low, close to the led, though.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Normally.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

I hold it like a man


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

goofy.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Normal. It's one of those rare things I do in a normal fashion.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Most guys actually hold their pen wrong. If you hold it to tightly it can cramp your hand and make the ink squirt out all over too early making a big sticky mess. :no You have to use the right technique. Don't rush into it, but also don't take too long or your pen might run dry. Make short even strokes as you write. Just imagine yourself coaxing the ink from a deep reservoir. Use a light touch, and coax that ink out gently.

There are many types of pens to choose from too. Some people say white pens are nice, but that's just not satisfying for me. I'm more aggressive so I prefer to grab hold of a big thick black pen when I'm doing my writing.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

like a freak a leak


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

According to some people I have a strange way to hold my pen. They said it's probably my secret drawing technique, haha. I have freaky fingers too, they're very thin and ridiculously curving up, something that called "dancer's fingers" by my Indonesian friends.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Like a freak. I use 4 fingers to hold a pen/pencil LOL
People always feel the need to point it out.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably wrong. I broke my arm when we were being taught to write. And then I'm left handed, so when I wrote with certain pencils I'd drag my hand across it. I wrote fairly neat for a guy, but it would just smear as I went across the page and my hand would be coated in graphite by the end of the day.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Am I doing it right? I have no clue.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

like a freak just like everything about me


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

Faust said:


> I switch between normal and this:


LMAO me too!!!! 
dont have a standard its however i feel like


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> Am I doing it right? I have no clue.


i think this would be considered normal


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Not like a freak


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

whiterabbit said:


> I wrap my thumb right around it and grip it so tightly that it becomes painful fairly quickly. So like a freak.


a lot of strees!..

++++++++++++++

Normal, but with a lot of streets (there r two dark marks on my fingers! (thx to my 12 school years!)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

People always comment.. its actually really annoying. I cant write the right way though.. with thumb and index finger only. I have to put all my fingers on the pen. It hasn't really affected me though. I draw all the time and always hold a pencil like this.


----------

